# D7 visa - questions



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Assuming I don't manage to move to Portugal before 31/12/20, the D7 will be the route I sill need to take.

As I understand this, if i have an income equivalent to local minimum wage, a rental contract and private health insurance, this should not be excessively complicated? I speak good Spanish and would expect to have functional Portuguese before too long.

I would then extend the D7 for 5 years, and then apply for Portuguese citizenship.

Can I somehow "opt into" the Portuguese health service at some point, or do I have to have private health insurance for the rest of my life? 

Obviously I'm assuming that, once I reach pensionable age (I'm 56), UK government will not reimburse Portuguese health service under the S1 scheme for anyone who doesn't move before 31/12/20.


----------

